# Screensavers based on Brendan Carroll's Red Cross of Gold books



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

This first one is the background for Mark Ramsay's own Myspace page. The other two are Ioan Gruffudd as Lancelot in the movie "King Arthur". Hope you fellow Red Cross of Gold fans enjoy them!

Mark Ramsay:










and Lucio Dambretti:



















I've never made screensavers before. I hope this is right!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OMG!!  !!! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU... I love you GREENTHUMB!!!

OUR KNIGHTS ROCK!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OMG!!  !!! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU... I love you GREENTHUMB!!!
> 
> OUR KNIGHTS ROCK!


I thought you might like those. So glad you did!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!  How did you peel him out of the background, Miss Green?  Brendan


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I right-clicked in the middle of the page and chose "view background image".  It's so much better in color, with that blue eye blazing.  Such a great image!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I right-clicked in the middle of the page and chose "view background image". It's so much better in color, with that blue eye blazing. Such a great image!


D'oh! Who would have thunk it? I've never played around on Myspace that much. I didn't know it was so simple. I learn something new everyday.  I'm still impressed with him in black and white, but I actually chose him based on that eye. Awesome. Thanks again. Brendan


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Added another one for Miss Meredith....

Gerard Butler (Mark Ramsay?)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Added another one for Miss Meredith....
> 
> Gerard Butler (Mark Ramsay?)


Thanks again, Miss Thumb. He is one of my favorite male actors . But where is that silky mane with the braid? I'd have to say that Gerard Butler would come close simply because he is a nice looking Scot, but would he object to a little salon treatment for his hair? In 300, he actually had a tail almost exactly like the one I used to have... my editor/critic/fan, Miss Edna May Rimplewoll, almost swooned when she saw his tail (along with some other things we won't mention in the movie... ) of course, I cut it (my braid ) off in frustration a few years ago and I've only recently started growing it back. It's about six inches long now, but it used to be about three feet long... yeah, yeah, I know. Wierd, huh?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Added another one for Miss Meredith....
> 
> Gerard Butler (Mark Ramsay?)


Thank You GT... Did I ever tell you that I Luff YOU?  Tanks Agin!  AT least you remember my name!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Thanks again, Miss Thumb. He is one of my favorite male actors . But where is that silky mane with the braid? I'd have to say that Gerard Butler would come close simply because he is a nice looking Scot, but would he object to a little salon treatment for his hair? In 300, he actually had a tail almost exactly like the one I used to have... my editor/critic/fan, Miss Edna May Rimplewoll, almost swooned when she saw his tail (along with some other things we won't mention in the movie... ) of course, I cut it (my braid ) off in frustration a few years ago and I've only recently started growing it back. It's about six inches long now, but it used to be about three feet long... yeah, yeah, I know. Wierd, huh?


Nope, not weird. My husband has hair longer than mine (about waist length). And dark, too. Hmmm.....I think I need to go find him.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Nope, not weird. My husband has hair longer than mine (about waist length). And dark, too. Hmmm.....I think I need to go find him.....


  Watch OUT Mr. Green Thumb! She's coming to get you!!!!


----------

